# Synthetek Shipping Times



## Synthetek (Apr 24, 2020)

Dear Customers,

With everything that is going on currently, we are seeing a large amount of shipments, incoming and outgoing get delayed with the postal service.

Our own stock shipments are currently on hold with the postal service.

If your order contains Synthetine please be patient as we are waiting for it at our distributors and your orders will go out as soon as we have it in hand.

As always please feel free to contact us anytime at [email protected]

We sincerely appreciate your support and patience during this time,

Kind Regards,

The Synthetek Team


----------



## Synthetek (Oct 18, 2020)

A small update:

Shipping is slowly getting better on the whole, but far from consistent unfortunately. We still have our own packages sitting for sometimes, weeks at a time in one place before moving to the next.

Orders are still shipping from wherever stock is available immediately so that customer orders are on the way as soon as possible.

Thank you to everyone for their patience.


----------

